# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > گفتگو: پروژه انبارداري ومشاركت دراتمام آن

## BANKER

با سلام به همه دوستان مبتدي تا حرفه اي . :لبخند گشاده!:  :بامزه:  :بامزه: 
من براي اتمام پروژه ام نياز به كمك همه شما ها دارم البته بقيه هم ميتوانند به تجربياتشان اضافه كنند واز سورس وديتابيسش, با همراهي وكمكشان استفاده كنند :لبخند:  :لبخند:  
خوب اگه با اين تايپيك موافقيد با نوشتن يك يا علي مارا ياري كنيد :لبخند:  :چشمک:

----------


## BANKER

:متفکر: بچه ها اين تايپيك يك فرصت براي مبتدي ها يي مثل من وذكاتي براي علم شما حرفه اي ها البته من سورس وديتابيس برنامه در اواسط كار لينك خواهم كرد

----------


## moferferi

یا علیسلام.اقا اول خودت یا علی بگو تا بقیه هم بیان جلو.
شما باید خودت یکم از پروژه را شروع کنی بعد بزاری تو سایت تا بقیه یا کاملش کنن یا اینه ایرادات ش را بهت بگن.
من خودم واسه پادگانم یه برنامه انبار داری نوشتم که تقریبا برنامه خوبی بود و خیلی ازش راضی هستن.

----------


## BANKER

*برنامه نويسان محترم توجه فرماييد, توجه فرماييد:* 
*صدايي كه مي شنوييد صداي هل من ناصر ينصرني است توجه فرماييد ازشما مي خواهيم هر چه سريع تر به اين تايپيك سري بزنييد!!*

----------


## BANKER

:متفکر:  :متفکر: كسي نيست ازاين برنامه نويسان خود ساخته كه كمكي بكنه!!!

----------


## r_khan

من یک برنامه فروشگاه نوشتم توی همین تالار گذاشتمش ولی یکجورایی ضد حال شد برام چون اولین برنامه من بود و ناقص ، عوض راهنمایی شم حالم گرفته شد :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:  
من فکر کنم  اصلی ترین مرحله رشته اتصاله که  در همه کامپیوترها اجرا بشه(چون خودم در این مرحله ضعف دارم) راستی بانکت چی هست؟؟؟

----------


## BANKER

با سلام به شما دوست عزيز ,بانك من sqlServer2005است شايد اين طور باشه كه شما ميگين اما اگه بشه يك ذنجيره اطلاعات بين ما تازه كارها وحرفه اي ها ايجاد بشه خودش خيلي خوبه ما يا علي گفتيم ان شاالله آقا علي مارا كمك كنه تا بقيه هم استفادهش را ببرن ما كه نمي دانيم ,شايد اين وسط مشكل خيلي ها مثل من وشما هم حل بشه خوب شاگردي بزرگها را كردن به بزرگ شدنش مي ارزد. :چشمک:

----------


## _jmimi

سلام
چرا اینقدر شلوغ کردی و از پروژه های مختلف حرف زدی؟!
مسئله رو روشن مطرح کن. تا وقتی که مسئله رو روشن مطرح نکنی، هیچ کس هیچ کمکی نمیتونه بکنه.
از خود مفهوم پروژه بگو، از محیط development، از DB. طوری بگو که سایز و هدف پروژه کامل معلوم بشه.
از این چند تا ضمیمه که گذاشتی، من اون اولی که Receive بود رو نیگا کردم.
اینو خودت نوشتی یا از جایی برداشتی؟
اصلاً خوب نیست. 
نمودار داره اینو میگه که یه واحد درخواست میکنه، یکی تائید میکنه و یکی هم اون درخواست کالا رو انجام میده یعنی تهیه میکنه.

----------


## r_khan

منم باایده BANKER عزیز برای انجام پروژه انبارداری موافقم ولی من خیلی مبتدیم و از دوستان میخوام اگر کسی چیزی میدونه دریغ نکنه تا این تاپیک به یک پروژه خوب ختم بشه

----------


## r_khan

> منظورشما را كاملا متوجه نشدم آيا منظور شما حجم پروژه است ؟
> وچون خيلي نمونه كار نداشتم متوجه صحبت شما نميشم اگه ميشه كمي بازتر صحبت كنيد آيا سناريويي كه گذاشتم كمكي به من نمي كنه


منظورم اینه که این تاپیک کمک کنه تا شما (و بقیه) بتونید پروژه را به انجام برسونید

----------


## BANKER

منظور من با آقاي JMIMIبود البته صحبت شما به دل من نشست آقاي R_KHANازبقيه هم تقاضا دارم مشاركت خودشان را اعلام كنند

----------


## _jmimi

> بازيه سري به جداول ودياگرام هم بزنيد براي درك بهتر تازه وارد ها وكمك حرفه اي ها بد نيست اگه كسي دياگرام PRODUCT را توضيح بده ويا راه بهتري به نظرش ميرسه اونو بذاره


سلام
بنکر بهتره که یه پروژه تعریف کنیم.
اون چیزایی که تا حالا گذاشتی خودت درست کردی؟
اگر نه ، به زبون ساده توضیح بده که چه محصولی میخوایم داشته باشیم.
اون وقت میشینم یه چیز خوب درست میکنیم.
البته دیگه فعلاً حرفی از دیتابیس نزن. چون فکر کنم که میخوایم شئ گرا کار کنیم.
پس به دیتابیس کاری نداریم بلکه با object model کار داریم.
پس از سر نو، پروژه رو تعریف کن تا شروع کنیم.

----------


## BANKER

خوب,ميريم براي توضيح محصول :
اول اينكه ما مي خواهيم برنامه مان اينگونه باشد كه كاربر(مسئول ويامدير ) بتواند نام كاربري و رمز خود را ثبت كند درسيستم ويا حذف كند.
دوم اينكه بتوان اطلاعات پايه , مثل :كالا.مواردمصرف كالا.واحد درخواست كالا.كارپرداز يا همان نوليد كننده جديد . حسابدارجديد.تاييد كننده جديد ودر آخرمسئول واحد انبارداري جديد را وارد وثبت در سيستم كرد.
وهمين كار را براي ويرايش وحذف انجام داد البته رسيد انبار ودرخواست ازانبار وحوالهانبار هم نياز به ثبت دارد  .
مشكل اساسي من در قسمت جستجو هست چون دراين قسمت براي كالا مابايد 
1.حداقل موجودي
2. نوع كالا 
3.نوع كالا 
4.تاريخ ثبت وغيره..
وهمچنين براي رسيد انبار
1. شماره سند
2. شماره رسيد
وبراي حواله انبار:
1.شماره سند
2.شماره فاكتور داشته باشيم  
كه من هم دركد نويسي  مشكل دارم وهم در توجيه كدهايم با جداول مشكل دارم
در گزارش نويسي هم كاملا آماتور هستم  
در ضمن اين جداول وشماتيك برنامهاي كه درضميمه هست  همان طور كه گفتم يكي ازدوستان به عنوان كمك به من داده ومن كاملا مطمئن نيستم غلط باشد يا درست اگه كسي اطلاع كامل دارد توضيح دهد.

----------


## daniel_0247

سلام دوست عزیز 

کار خوبی رو شروع کردی ، ولی اول باید بگی از چه الگوهایی می خواهی استفاده کنی، طرحت برای عملکرد اشیا چیه  ؟ از برنامت چه چیزهایی می خواهی ؟و از اینجور سوالات   ، خلاصه باید یه توضیح کامل بدی تا بتوانیم به شما کمک کنیم . در هر صورت تاپیک مفیدی هست . 

________________
MY Blog

----------


## BANKER

چيزي كه من ميخوا م اينه كه هركس كه به عنوان كاربر وارد سيستم ميشه بتونه با user وpssword مجزا ازامكانات سيستمي كه درآن اطلاعات كاملي از كالاهاي سفارش شده وكالا هاي موجود در انبار ليست بردارد  وبه ثبت درخواست ها توسط انبار ورسيدهاي به بدست آمده ازانبار حواله بپردازد  ودرعين حال رسيد حوالها و را هم داشته باشه اما براي گزارشات هم  ليست كالاهاي استفاده نشده وكارت انبار ونيازهاي بي پاسخ وتامين نشده هم ليست شود آما اگر كسي سناريوي بهتري براي اين كار سراغ دارد يا سناريوي نياز به بازيني والحاق دارد مارا ياري كند 
ياعلي

----------


## _jmimi

سلام
خب تا اینجا خوب شد.
یه شمه ای از چیزی که میخوای رو گفتی.
قدم بعدی اینه که به صورت متنی هر کاری که ازسیستم انتظار داری انجام بشه رو توضیح بدی.
این قدم ، مشخص کردن use-case های سیستم است.
میتونی از همونی که دوستت بهت داده استفاده کنی، یعنی کمک بگیری تا این use-case ها معلوم بشن که چی هستن.
الان غصه کدزنی رو نخور.
فعلاً باید تمام همّ و غم خودت رو بذار رو اینکه use-case ها رو کاملاً تفهیم کنی که چی هستن.
فقط توضیح بده و بنویس که چه کاری بکنن.
یعنی توی این نوشته ها "..." و "غیره" و این جور چیزا نباشه. باید شفاف معلوم بشه که چی هستن.
این سناریو نیست بلکه ایده هستش. سناریو یعنی اینکه تمام و کمال بنویسی که چی میخوای.
موفق باشی

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
خدای نکرده قصد توهین به هیچ کس را ندارم (اگر کسی برداشت کرد پیشاپیش عذر میخواهم) ولی :
اینطوری نرم افزار طراحی نمی کنند ابتدا باید Scope شفاف شود بعد به قابلیتهای مورد نظر پرداخت من تجربه طراحی انبار خیلی دارم (4 بار در حدود 19 سال) حال برای شروع :

اولا همه نوع قبوض انبار از نظر عملکردی کاملا یکسان هستند مثل رسید / حواله / مرجوعی / ضایعات / انتقال بین انبارها /...
ثانیا حداقل جداول به شرح ذیل است :
انواع قبوض انبار
طبقه اصلی کالاها
طبقه فرعی کالاها
کالاها
انبارها
اسناد سالیانه انبار
جژئیات اقلام یک سند
مراکز هزینه
واحدهای سازمانی
واحدهای اندازه گیری
انبارداران
.....

انشالله در یک محیط دوستانه بتوانیم این تاپیک را جلو ببریم

----------


## BANKER

ازراهنمايي شما كمال تشكر رادارم اما ميشه يك قبض پيش فرض ازهرنوعي كه باشه كه شما گفتيد ,براي ما قرار بدهيد :خجالت:

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
بطور خیلی خلاصه (به Scope ربط دارد):

----------


## BANKER

> سلام
> خب تا اینجا خوب شد.
> یه شمه ای از چیزی که میخوای رو گفتی.
> قدم بعدی اینه که به صورت متنی هر کاری که ازسیستم انتظار داری انجام بشه رو توضیح بدی.
> این قدم ، مشخص کردن use-case های سیستم است.
> میتونی از همونی که دوستت بهت داده استفاده کنی، یعنی کمک بگیری تا این use-case ها معلوم بشن که چی هستن.
> الان غصه کدزنی رو نخور.
> فعلاً باید تمام همّ و غم خودت رو بذار رو اینکه use-case ها رو کاملاً تفهیم کنی که چی هستن.
> فقط توضیح بده و بنویس که چه کاری بکنن.
> ...


خيلي ممنون كه راهنمايي كرديد كمي كه فكر كردم ايده اي كه گفتيد را اصلاح كردم ودوباره آن را دراينجا قرار مي دهم وusesCaseرا كه آماده شد در پيام بعدي الحاق مي كنم
*شرح كامل پروژه:*
سيستم انبارداري دانشگاه
*ثبت و ويرايش وحذف:*
( كالا.,واحد كارپردازي يا يا توليد كننده .واحد درخواست كالا.حسابداري .تاييد كننده .مسئول واحد انبارداري. )
وهمچنين ثبت( درخواست توسط انبار .حواله انبار)
*جستجو:*
(خود كالا براي بدست آوردن رشته تحصيلي مربوط به آن . حدقل موجودي در انبار. نوع كالا 
توضيحات مربوط به آن.تاريخ ثبت .رنگ كالا .باكد1. باركد 2 )
(رشته مربوط به آن كالا براي بدست آوردن نام رشته ومقطع تحصيلي) 
نام ونام خانوادگي محل تولد جنسيت مسئوليت
(واحد درخواست كننده براي بدست آوردن نام ونام خانوادگي محل تولد جنسيت مسئوليت)
( كارپرداز مورد نظر براي بدست آوردن نام ونام خانوادگي. محل تولد. جنسيت .مسئوليت)
(حسابدار موردنظر براي بدست آوردن نام ونام خانوادگي. محل تولد. جنسيت. مسئوليت)
(تاييد كننده مورد نظر براي بدست آوردن نام ونام خانوادگي. محل تولد. جنسيت. مسئوليت)
(مسئول واحد انبارداري موردنظر براي بدست آوردن نام ونام خانوادگي محل تولد. جنسيت .مسئوليت)
*جستجوي:* 
(رسيد انبار براي بدست آوردن شماره سند موردنظروشماره رسيد مورد نظر)
(درخواست كالا ازانبار)
(حواله انبار براي بدست آوردن شماره سند وشماره فاكتور)
*گزارشگيري* 
(كارت انبار{كارتكس}.جوابهاي بي پاسخ ازقبيل نياز هاي تامين نشده ودرخواست هاي بي پاسخ از انبار. كالاهاي استفاده نشده )
*كاربران:*
(ثبت كاربر. حذف كاربر. تغيير كلمه عبور. تغيير سطح دسترسي)
*درنهايت هم راهنماي نرم افزار*

----------


## BANKER

> ااینطوری نرم اف زار طراحی نمی کنند ابتدا باید Scope شفاف شود بعد به قابلیتهای مورد نظر پرداخت من تجربه طراحی انبار خیلی دارم (4 بار در حدود 19 سال)


راستش را بخواهيد خيلي خوشحالم كه با شخصي به تجربه طولاني دراين موردآاشنا شدم
ومطمئنم دوستان خوبي در اين ضمينه خواهيم شد اما من تازه كارم وبه ياري ودست گيري كساني مثل شما بسيار متمايل, اگر توضيح بيشتري وبازتري در مورد ايده من كي در بالا آوردهام بدهيد ممنون ميشوم دهيد ممنون ميشم  :متفکر:   :قلب:

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
هنوز Scope شفاف نیست
آیا تحت شبکه؟
آیا فرآیند محور؟
محیط طراحی (زبان / بانک / سیستم عامل /...)
مخاطبین ؟
طول عمر نرم افزار ؟
حجم تقریبی داده ؟
آیا با سایر نرم افزارها باید تعامل داشته باشد؟
......
نباید مستقیم رفت سراغ بانک اطلاعاتی و UI و از این دست . شما در حال بحث در خصوص فیلدها و بانک و منوهای برنامه هستید

----------


## BANKER

تحت شبكه نيست.
محيط طراحي (سي شارپ2008. sqlserver2005.سيستم عامل ويندوزxp. بقيه آن را نمي دانم اگر توضيح دهيد ممنون ميشم).
مخاطبين مسئول انبار ورئيس دانشگاه.
ازاين قسمت چيزي متوجه نشدم خوبه چقدر باشه؟
اين هم همين طور بايد تقريبا چقدر باشه؟
فكر نمي كنم . اما اگر منظور شما پايگاه داده است كه بايد ارتباط داشته باشه اگر باز منظور شما را متوجه نشدم لطف كنيد  يه توضيح مختصر بدهيد.

----------


## BANKER

راستش را بخواهيد دوست دارم به شخصه برنامه ام تحت شبگه باشه اگر بشه در اين زمينه مرا راهنمايي كنيد متشكرم

----------


## ASKaffash

> تحت شبكه نيست.
> محيط طراحي (سي شارپ2008. sqlserver2005.سيستم عامل ويندوزxp. بقيه آن را نمي دانم اگر توضيح دهيد ممنون ميشم).
> مخاطبين مسئول انبار ورئيس دانشگاه.
> ازاين قسمت چيزي متوجه نشدم خوبه چقدر باشه؟
> اين هم همين طور بايد تقريبا چقدر باشه؟
> فكر نمي كنم . اما اگر منظور شما پايگاه داده است كه بايد ارتباط داشته باشه اگر باز منظور شما را متوجه نشدم لطف كنيد يه توضيح مختصر بدهيد.


سلام
با این توضیحات باید یک برنامه تحت شبکه ساده با تعداد کم کاربر ولی نیمه فرآیند محور است چون بصورت کارتابلی قرار است عملیات انجام شود
اگر کارتابلی مورد تائید نیست بگوئید چون روی طراحی بانک اثر دارد
درخصوص شبکه ای در طول تاپیک توضیح میدهم

----------


## BANKER

> با این توضیحات باید یک برنامه تحت شبکه ساده با تعداد کم کاربر ولی نیمه فرآیند محور است چون بصورت کارتابلی قرار است عملیات انجام شود
> اگر کارتابلی مورد تائید نیست بگوئید چون روی طراحی بانک اثر دارد


باسلام 
فكر مي كنم همين طور باشد كه مي گوييد ومن هم با نظر شما موافقم

----------


## corona

دوستان من تو فرایند طراحی در حال حاضر نمیتونیم کمک زیادی بکنم ، چون درگیره کنکورم و تحلیل و طراحی مهم ترین بخش هر نرم افزار هستش  و می ترسم تو این شرایطم راهنمایی اشتباه انجام بدم . ولی توی کدینگ نرم افزار حاضرم تجربه کاریم رو در اختیارت قرار بدم .موفق باشی .

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
- من فایل Use Case Text.docx را مطالعه کردم (یک کم عملیاتی تر)
- فرض کنیم مرحله شناخت و نیازسنجی را انجام داده ایم و دقیقا میدانیم چه میخواهیم
- فرض کنیم SQLServer و #C نیز انتخاب اجباری است(در بسیاری موارد کارفرما تحمیل میکند)
- انتخاب ابزارهای اولیه تولید: انتخاب چه باشد؟
   - کنترلهای فرم : کنترلهای استاندارد دات نت / کنترلهای شرکت Janus / ....
   - ابزارهای گزارشگیری : کریستال ریپورت / اکتیو ریپورت / ...
تا بعد برویم مرحله بعد

----------


## BANKER

> انتخاب ابزارهای اولیه تولید: انتخاب چه باشد؟
> - کنترلهای فرم : کنترلهای استاندارد دات نت / کنترلهای شرکت Janus / ....
> - ابزارهای گزارشگیری : کریستال ریپورت / اکتیو ریپورت / ...


باسلام وتشكر از همكاري صميمانه شما دوستان
انتخاب ابزار هاي اوليه توليد چي هست ؟ منظورتان را خوب متوجه نشدم.
واما كنترل فرم ازنوع استاندارد دات نت است .
وابزار گزارشگيري نيز كريستال ريپورت است.

----------


## BANKER

راستي من useCase را هنوز تحويل تايپيكمان ندادم كمي صبر كنيد آن را در تايپيك بعدي مي گذارم.
ازهمه شما دوستان مي خواهم آن را بادقت خوانده ونظرويا اصلاحات خود را متنقل كنيد :چشمک:  :لبخند:

----------


## BANKER

باسلام 
كسي جوابم نداده هنوز :کف کرده!: 



> نقل قول:
> انتخاب ابزارهای اولیه تولید: انتخاب چه باشد؟
> - کنترلهای فرم : کنترلهای استاندارد دات نت / کنترلهای شرکت Janus / ....
> - ابزارهای گزارشگیری : کریستال ریپورت / اکتیو ریپورت / ... 
> باسلام وتشكر از همكاري صميمانه شما دوستان
> انتخاب ابزار هاي اوليه توليد چي هست ؟ منظورتان را خوب متوجه نشدم.
> واما كنترل فرم ازنوع استاندارد دات نت است .
> وابزار گزارشگيري نيز كريستال ريپورت است. 
> __________________

----------


## BANKER

باسلام به شما دوستان من



> 4- انتخاب ابزارهای اولیه تولید: انتخاب چه باشد؟
> 5- کنترلهای فرم : کنترلهای استاندارد دات نت / کنترلهای شرکت Janus / ....
> 6- ابزارهای گزارشگیری : کریستال ریپورت / اکتیو ریپورت / ...
> تا بعد برویم مرحله بعد


در چهارمين موضوع دقيقا منظور چيست؟
راستي اينم  UseCase Text.doctxt

----------


## BANKER

خوب ديگه فكر كنم ديگه تعلل بسه يكي ازشما حرفه اي ها بيان و يه گوشه از كار را بگيريد تا كار را با كمك هم جلو ببريم .
فكر كنم بقيه هم موافق باشن البته سوال بالا را اول بايد يكي جواب بده وusecaseرا هم بخونه تا درست بشه جلو رفت.

----------


## BANKER

سلام به شما يار ودوست خوبم آقاي jmimi
هنوز كه مارا يادتان هست  انشالله
حرفي ياداشتي نصيحتي نداريد براي ما؟ :چشمک:

----------


## BANKER

سلام كسي الان توي تايپك نيست هل من ناصرينصروني

----------


## _jmimi

سلام
Ok هستیم هنوز.
یه خورده فقط صبر کن که این یکی دو رزوه خیلی سرم شلوغه.
حتماً میریم جلو.

----------


## BANKER

بازم سلام به دوستان online
مشتاقانه دستان گرمتان را مي فشاريم :لبخند گشاده!:  :تشویق:  :چشمک:

----------


## saeeedft

سلام دوست عزیز، یک دایکومنت در قالب ورد از کارایی که میخوای بکنی برام بذار منم تا جایی که بتونم هستم

----------


## BANKER

با تشكر ازتوجه شما دوست گرامي

اگه شرح پروژه است كه در صفحات قبلي گفته شده


> *شرح كامل پروژه:
> *سيستم انبارداري دانشگاه
> *ثبت و ويرايش وحذف:*
> ( كالا.,واحد كارپردازي يا يا توليد كننده .واحد درخواست كالا.حسابداري .تاييد كننده .مسئول واحد انبارداري. )
> وهمچنين ثبت( درخواست توسط انبار .حواله انبار)
> *جستجو:*
> (خود كالا براي بدست آوردن رشته تحصيلي مربوط به آن . حدقل موجودي در انبار. نوع كالا 
> توضيحات مربوط به آن.تاريخ ثبت .رنگ كالا .باكد1. باركد 2 )
> (رشته مربوط به آن كالا براي بدست آوردن نام رشته ومقطع تحصيلي) 
> ...


اگه منظور شما اين داكيومنت است كه من قبلا گذاشتم در صفحات قبل

----------


## ASKaffash

> خوب ديگه فكر كنم ديگه تعلل بسه يكي ازشما حرفه اي ها بيان و يه گوشه از كار را بگيريد تا كار را با كمك هم جلو ببريم .
> فكر كنم بقيه هم موافق باشن البته سوال بالا را اول بايد يكي جواب بده وusecaseرا هم بخونه تا درست بشه جلو رفت.


سلام
متاسفانه 3 روز نبودم
ادامه :
اگر قرار است از کنترلهای استاندارد استفاده شود باید بیشتر دست به کد شد
اما طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی :
جدول انبارها:
کد داخلی انبار (کلید)
کد انبار
نام انبار
آدرس انبار
کد انباردار

جدول انبارداران :
کد داخلی انبار دار(کلید)
شماره کارمندی
نام خانوادگی
نام

آیا تا اینجا سئوال است که چرا هر جدول دو کد دارد ؟ اگر نیست ادامه بدهم

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
در پاسخ به پیام جناب BANKER :
چرا علاوه بر کد از کد داخلی استفاده میکنیم؟
شاید باور نکنید در بسیاری از شرکتها و سازمانهای بزرگ در مقاطعی از زمان شماره کارمندی / کدینگ کالاهای انبار و از این دست براساس سلیقه مدیران تغییر میکند وحتی در یک سازمان بزرگ دیده ام که 105 نفر از کارکنان شماره کارمندی تکراری دارند (تا آخرش را خودتان حدس بزنید)
حالا در چنین شرایطی آیا این فیلدها کاندید کلید هستند ؟!!!
پس چه باید کرد ؟
بله استفاده از یک ID که مستقل از هر چیز دیگر در جدول ما باشد
مزایا :
- مستقل از هر چیزی و هر درخواست غیر منطقی کارفرما (حتی تکراری بودن کد کالا / شماره کارمندی / ...)
- برنامه نویسی در لایه بانک اطلاعاتی ساده تر میشود
- برای برنامه نویسی تحت شبکه بسیار مناسب است
- همیشه یک کلید عددی داریم و کد کالا میتوان هر فرمتی باشد(حتی آلفا نیومریک)
معایب:
- اعمال یک فیلد اضافی در جدول
حال ID میتواند به دوشکل تولید شود:
- از طریق یک Identity 
- از طریق یک سریال پشت سرهم (توسط برنامه نویس)

حال اگر در خصوص قسمت قزمز بحثی است بیشتر تشریح کنم؟

----------


## alpina

چرا اين تاپيك رو ادامه نميدن؟

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

با اجازه دوستان منم حاضرم کمک کنم ...
در رابطه با کلید به نظرم بهتره کار رو به خود پایگاه داده واگذار کنیم که برامون کلید بسازه .. و کار کمتر و کد نویسی کمتری به عهده ی برنامه نویس باشه
اما نکته ی بعدی ..
در رابطه با اینکه می خوایم جداول رو طراحی کنیم دوست عزیزمون فرموده بودن که ممکنه پروژه تحت شبکه هم باشه ... به نظرم بهتره در انتخاب نوع فیلدها دقت بشه که کمترین حجم رو در انتقال اطلاعات داشته باشه ..

----------


## AliRezaPro

منم حاظرم کمک کنم
فقط یه چیزی اگه قرار گروهی روی یک پروژه کار کنیم بهتره بریم روی SVN 
دوستانی هم که نمیدونند چیه برن مقاله ی جناب نصیری رو یخونن
اینجوری کار خیلی راحت تر میشه

----------


## amir30000

سلام 
من هم زیاد حرفه ای نیستم ولی تنها راه حرفه ای شدن به نظر من مطالعه وانجام پروزه هست . پس 

*یاعلی*

----------


## amir30000

من یه سوال دارم 
میخواستم بدونم برای یادگرفتن روش طراحی نرم افزار  باید از کجا شروع کرد و چه منابعی رو میشه مطالعه کرد لطفا اگه به بحث ربطی نداره منو ببخشید ولی تو قسمت طراحی نرم افزار احساس ضعف شدید میکنم . لطفا اگه کسی Ebook  یا سایت فارسی سراغ داره معرفی کنه .
ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب برنامه به كجت رسيده ؟

امكان داره ديتابيس و برنامه بزاري من يك برنامه انبار نوشتم 

برنامه بزار تا اونجاي كه بتونم برات روش كار مكنم

----------


## BANKER

بچه ها سلام مرا ببخشيد اما يك مشكل بزرگ وعجيب برايم پيش آمد ونتوانستم از 5مهر  مطلبي بنويسم واز همه شما برنامه نويسان بزرگوار كه در اين مدت تايپك را راهنمايي ودنبال كرديد بسيار متشكرم :تشویق:  :قلب:

----------


## BANKER

دوستان  خوب من از حالا ديگه من با شما وشما با من هستيد واين يك معجزه در زندگي من است واز خدا مي خواهم كه اين ارتباط را به نتيجه كامل وصحيح برساند وپروژه را تمام وكمال  به اتمام برسانيم وياد بگيريم پس 
*يا  علي*

----------


## BANKER

دوستان درباره svn من نقل قول زير را مي آورم اميد وارم شما هم به مابه پيونديد


> از قدیم گفتن یه دست صدا نداره و مصداق این ضرب المثل توی کار برنامه نویسی بیشتره. نمیدونم توی این جمع دوستان حاضر که این وبلاگ رو میخونن چند نفرشون هنوز برنامه نویسی میکنن یا اینکه به طور گروهی برنامه نوشتن. ولی اونهایی که نوشتن میدونن که یکی از دردسر های کار تداخل کدهاست. یعنی مثلا من روی قسمت "الف" برنامه کار کنم و یه نفر دیگه هم روی همون قسمت به طور جداگانه . حالا ما چطور برنامه را متصل کنیم که کدها با هم تداخل نداشته باشن و از طرفی من چطور بفهمم که همکارم کجاهای برنامه را تغییر داده؟ این مشکل بخصوص در بحث برنامه های آزاد پیش میاد که معمولا تعداد خیلی زیادی از برنامه نویسها از طریق اینترنت روی یک پروژه کار میکنند.

----------


## BANKER

دوستان من آدرس دانلود رايگان نسخه svn را گذاشتم هركس مي خواهد استفاده كند وهمچنين مارا هم در به پايان رساندن پروژه ياري دهد  :قلب:  :قلب: 
http://www.visualsvn.com/server/download/

----------


## BANKER

از برنامه نويسان وفادار ومصمم در تيپيك خبري نيست ما كه امديم  شما مارا دلسرد نكنيد :لبخند:

----------


## AliRezaPro

banker جان من دارم روی این پروژه کار میکنم که چه چیزایی احتیاج داره و چه چیزایی احتیاج نداره  و همچنین چه نوع تیبل هایی با چه مشخصاتی باید داشته باشه(مستند سازی)
شما اگه میخواید از svn استفاده کنید باید یه یوزربه ثبت برسونید و همچنین باید سابمیت بشه
این رو من به عهده میگیرم
در  پست بعد یه آموزش هم میزارم تا دوستانی که میخوان کمک کنند به مشکل بر نخورند/
در ضمن دوستانی هم که روی این پروژه تحلیل کردند و به اتمام رسوندند لطفا بیان مستند سازی یا تحلیل خودشونو بزارن تا کارها سریع تر پیش بره (کمک کنند)

----------


## BANKER

> banker جان من دارم روی این پروژه کار میکنم که چه چیزایی احتیاج داره و چه چیزایی احتیاج نداره و همچنین چه نوع تیبل هایی با چه مشخصاتی باید داشته باشه(مستند سازی)
> شما اگه میخواید از svn استفاده کنید باید یه یوزربه ثبت برسونید و همچنین باید سابمیت بشه
> این رو من به عهده میگیرم
> در پست بعد یه آموزش هم میزارم تا دوستانی که میخوان کمک کنند به مشکل بر نخورند/
> در ضمن دوستانی هم که روی این پروژه تحلیل کردند و به اتمام رسوندند لطفا بیان مستند سازی یا تحلیل خودشونو بزارن تا کارها سریع تر پیش بره (کمک کنند)


باسلام به دوست عزيزم*man7toman*i
از نوشته هاي شما اين طور بر مي آيد كه مرد راه هستيد من در صفحه هاي ابتداي يك قسمتهايي را گذاشته ام اما بيشتر نياز به توسعه وترميم دارد از شما به عنوان راهنما وپيشرو كمك وتشكر كامل دارم

----------


## BANKER

بچه ها اگه دوست داريد در تايپيك ما مشاركت كنيد وما را در هدف بزرگمان كه يادگيري فراگير وآموزش دست جمعي است كمك وياري رسانيد
 علي يارتان  حق نگهدارتان

----------


## BANKER

باسلام به دوستان و ضمن تبريك عيد غديروعيد  ولايت  مولايمان  علي
امروز مي خواهيم روي مستند سازي انبارداري با هم تبادل اطلاعات كنيم هركسي كه فن  واطلاعاتي  دراين زمينه داره ما را ياري كنه  :تشویق: 
با ذكر يا علي :قلب:

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
به نظرم مسیر تاپیک کمی منحرف شده و شفاف نیست !
برای طراحی و پیاده سازی یک نرم افزار قبلا باید به تجارت کار  مسلط شد بعد بحث فنی کرد شاید خیلی زود است به مستندات پرداخته شود.

----------


## BANKER

خوب دوست عزيز شما مسير را به ما نشان دهيد وسر نخ كار را بدست بگيريد

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
بهترین شروع بحث روی فاز شناخت است :
- اسکن شده فرمهای قبوض انبار (رسید / حواله / ...)
- نمونه کاردکس انبار
- نمونه فرمهای گردش ارجاعات انبار
- فرمها یا Voice های مصاحبه با کاربران مرتبط
بعداز تکمیل مستندات فاز شناخت بسته شود و فاز طراحی شروع شود(Scope شفاف خواهد شد)

----------


## BANKER

اين هم اسكن
1. رسيد انبار
2.حواله انبار
3.كارتكس انبار

----------


## BANKER

از دوست عزيزم man7tomani 
ميخواهم هرچه زودتر باماهمراه شوند
واز شمادوست عزيز هم ميخواهم ASKaffash
مارا ياري كنيد

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
ولی این شکلها حاکی از وسط فاز پیاده سازی است نه فاز شناخت اینطور نیست ؟

----------


## BANKER

من هم منظور تان را خوب درك نكردم اگه ممكنه با يك مثال توضيح بدهيد ممنون ميشويم

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
اینهم نمونه های دیگر :
ولی این روش غلط است و مرحله شناخت نیست !

----------


## BANKER

پس مرحله شناخت چگونه حاصل ميشود كمي توضيحتان را بازتر بيان كنيد ومثالي درذيل آن بياوريد

----------


## ASKaffash

> من هم منظور تان را خوب درك نكردم اگه ممكنه با يك مثال توضيح بدهيد ممنون ميشويم


سلام
وقتی قرار است یک نرم افزار برای یک سازمان یا شرکت پیاده سازی شود نباید اول کار رفت سراغ ساخت منوهای برنامه و فرمها و ... باید یک تیم (معمولا رشته صنایع ) برای شناخت فرآیندهای دستی تشکیل گردد و خوراک فاز طراحی را آماده کند و پس از تائید فاز طراحی فاز پیاده سازی شروع میگردد منوهای شما فاز پیاده سازی است.

----------


## BANKER

خب دوست عزيز شمابگيد اين تيم بر اي شناخت فرايند چگونه تهيه بشه وبا چه وسيله اي

----------


## BANKER

دوستان مارفتيم براي نماز از همه التماس دعا داريم  :قلب: 
ازبقيه دوستان هم مي خواهم تايپيك را ياري كنيد :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## ASKaffash

> پس مرحله شناخت چگونه حاصل ميشود كمي توضيحتان را بازتر بيان كنيد ومثالي درذيل آن بياوريد


سلام
تیتروار:
- اول یک تیم فرمهای دستی را جمع آوری میکند
- یک تیم مطلع برای مصاحبه با کاربران مربوطه اعزام میشوند
- درون مجموعه فرمهای دستی و مستندات مصاحبه جمع بندی میشوند
- درصورتیکه مستندات تشخیص داده شود کم یا ناقص است مراحل یک و دو تکمیل میشود
حال فاز طراحی شروع میشود و نتیجه برای تائید به کارفرما ارسال میشود
(در حالت طراحی Package نیاز است تیم درون مجموعه کافی بودن مستندات را تائید نمایند)
البته در کشور ما از روی منوی برنامه دیگران شناخت و تحلیل و طراحی را انجام میدهند چه شود!(نمی خواهم اسم نرم افزارها را نام ببرم که 80% از روی هم کپ زده اند)

----------


## BANKER

حالا كه كار گروهي شده تقسيم كار كنيد 
انبارداري  درزمينه كالاهاي توليدي باشه مثل لوازم برقي وغيربرقي 
وتيم تشكيل بدهيم

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
نظر شخصی من این است که انبارداری تولیدی / فروشگاهی / اداری / ... با هم فرقی ندارند شاید منظور شما از انبارداری خرید / فروش / ... را نیز شامل میگردد ؟
اگر این باشد نباید اسم آن را انبار گذاشت باید گفت خرید / فروش / انبار / ....
که این موضوع Scope مسئله را تغییر میدهد

----------


## BANKER

بله منظور من فقط انبارداري است  ونه انبار خريد وفروش

----------


## BANKER

بچه ها ازشما مي خواهم هرچه درمورد اين پروژه ميدانيد ويا سوالي در اين زمينه :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :چشمک:  داريد حتما با ما در ميان بگذاريد

----------


## BANKER

بين شما برنامه نويسان حرفه اي كسي را براي كمك وادامه تايپيك به غير از دوستاني كه شركت كرده وفعلا online نيستند,حاظر به مشاركت  هست ما خوشحال ميشويم با خواندن قسمتهاي قبل وادامه تايپيك مارا ياري كنيد :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
بدون فاز شناخت کپی برداری از ایده های دیگران بدون تحلیل است لذا برای شروع هرکس نمونه های اسکن شده از فرمهای رسید و حواله و کاردکس و ... لطفا قرار دهد تا بحث قابل ادامه دادن باشد من متاسفانه نمونه های کامپیوتری میتوانم تهیه کنم که بنظرم بی ارزش است

----------


## BANKER

سلام به دوست خوبم آقايASKaffash
تاآنجا كه به ياد دارم اين گفته نقل قول از خود شما بوده كه فرموده بوديد



> ااینطوری نرم اف زار طراحی نمی کنند ابتدا باید Scope شفاف شود بعد به قابلیتهای مورد نظر پرداخت من تجربه طراحی انبار خیلی دارم (4 بار در حدود 19 سال)


پس چرا شكسته نفسي ميفرماييد ما نبوديم ومشكل داشتيم شما كه همسفر پروپاقرس هستيد .خواهشا اين حرفهارا نزيد  :لبخند: 
ودوستان ديگري چون آقايman7tomani
ايشان هم كه برادريشان را مي خواستند ابراز كنند ولي فعلا اازايشان خبري نيست 


> banker جان من دارم روی این پروژه کار میکنم که چه چیزایی احتیاج داره و چه چیزایی احتیاج نداره و همچنین چه نوع تیبل هایی با چه مشخصاتی باید داشته باشه(مستند سازی)
> شما اگه میخواید از svn استفاده کنید باید یه یوزربه ثبت برسونید و همچنین باید سابمیت بشه
> این رو من به عهده میگیرم
> در پست بعد یه آموزش هم میزارم تا دوستانی که میخوان کمک کنند به مشکل بر نخورند/
> در ضمن دوستانی هم که روی این پروژه تحلیل کردند و به اتمام رسوندند لطفا بیان مستند سازی یا تحلیل خودشونو بزارن تا کارها سریع تر پیش بره (کمک کنند)

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
سعی میکنم در اداره تعدادی فرم دستی تهیه و اسکن کنم تا بتوانیم بحث و بررسی کنیم (شاید کمی طول بکشد)

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
قرار شد فردا برایم تهیه کنند

----------


## BANKER

ممنون دوست من بازم اگه بشه بحث را هرچه بهتر پي گيري كنيم بهتر ميشه به نتيجه رسيد :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## AliRezaPro

BANKER جان شما خیلی عجله داری
من خیلی سرم شلوغه ولی کمک میکنم
درس دان + دارس کنکور + کلاس های مختلف +کامپیوتر + و ......
ولی من هستم و کمک میکنم

----------


## BANKER

دوستان ما بايد باهم كار كنيم فقط بايد به نتيجه فكركنيم پس يا علي بگيد يك نفر بزرگتري كنه ,تاآخر وعاقبت اين تايپيك به خير بشه وهمه سودش راببرن  ,وهمه استفاده ببرن

----------


## BANKER

دوستان كسي تجربه يك نرم افزار انبارداري را ندارد كه براي ما مختصر توضيح بدهد :متعجب:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## shahab_ss

> دوستان كسي تجربه يك نرم افزار انبارداري را ندارد كه براي ما مختصر توضيح بدهد


توضیح مختصر میشه این :

مدیریت انبار (ها) :تعریف انبار از کلی ترین شکل آن (آدرس و متراژ زمین انبار) تا جزئی ترین قسمت آن (قفسه ها و کمد ها و...)

مدیریت کالا (ها) : تعریف، دسته بندی ،واحد شمارش،انواع بسته بندی،ابعاد بسته بندی ،....تا جزئی ترین خصوصیات هر نوع کالاو....

مدیریت ورود و خروج : که از طریق انواع رسید های دریافت و پرداخت انجام میشود.

گزارش : که یکی از مهمترین بخش های هر نرم افزار انبار میباشد.

در نهایت شما باید دیتا مدل رو به شکلی طراحی کنید که امکان Integrate شدن با حداقل ماژول حسابداری را داشته باشه،چون صرفاً انبار داری بدون مدیریت مالی کاربردی نداره!




> توضیح مختصر میشه این :


اما چیزی که مشخصه اینه که جزئیات حرف آخر رو میزنه !
که اون هم وقت نیاز داره و حمت.

موفق باشید. :چشمک:

----------


## BANKER

> اما چیزی که مشخصه اینه که جزئیات حرف آخر رو میزنه !
> که اون هم وقت نیاز داره و حمت.


باسلام به دوست خوبم آقايshahab_ss
براي شروع بايد چه كار كرد وچگونه وارد سيستم اينگونه شركت ها ويا منابع شد :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## BANKER

من يك جزوه در باره انبارداري دارم وآ» را دراختيار شما دوستان مي گذارم البته يك شماي كلي از كار را مي داهد واصلا كامل نيست ولي براي شروع خوبه شايد تحولي باشه براي كار گروهي ما

----------


## shahab_ss

> براي شروع بايد چه كار كرد وچگونه وارد سيستم اينگونه شركت ها ويا منابع شد


یا باید مطالعه کنید و یا تحقیق.

در مورد دوم داشتن  یک فروند پارتی (مثلاً در یک کارخانه) میتونه کمک خوبی باشه !!!

----------


## BANKER

خب به نظر شما كسي هست كه جزو اكملي داشته باشه ويا دوست داشته باشه كمكي به ما بكنه :چشمک:  :قلب:

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
نمونه ای از فرمهای دستی یک انبار را برای یک سازمان دولتی بزرگ پیوست کردم ولی بنظرم باید مستندات بیشتری تهیه شود :

----------


## BANKER

دوست من سلام 
نميدانم چه مشكلي است ولي من در صفحه    چيزي  :گیج:  نمي بينم

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
خودم هم نمی دونم چی شده مجدد فایل rar قرار میدهم :

----------


## mohammadnkh

سلام :خجالت:

----------


## BANKER

منم سلام  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mohammadnkh

سلام!
این هم چند فایل

----------


## BANKER

خيلي خوشحال هستيم كه شما دوستان هم وارد تايپيك شديد وراهنمايي ميكنيد به ما وضمنا از آقاي ASKaffash
عرض ارادت داريم ومنتظر ياري بيشترشان هستيم :لبخند:  :لبخند: 
راستي از آقاي man7tomany كسي خبر داره لطفا به ايشان خبر دهيد كه منتظر ايشان هستيم  :چشمک:

----------


## BANKER

آقاي mohammadnkh
اين چيزايي كه گذاشتيد را ميشه بگيد چي هست آيا مطمئن هستيد در رابطه با انبارداري است؟

----------


## shahab_ss

> اندازه گيري مقاومت دروني ولت متر





> mohammadnkh





> پروژه انبارداري ومشاركت دراتمام آن


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???!!!???? :متعجب:

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام دوست عزیز 
منم در خدمتم

----------


## BANKER

دوستان  من  چه خوبه هر كس درباره انبارداري كوچكترين اطلاعي داره در تايپيك بذاره منم دارم يك كتاب دراين زمينه مي خونم پس بقيه هم دست به كار بشن :قلب:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
راستي سوال ما بي جواب موند فكر كنم  :متفکر:  :متفکر: 



> آقاي mohammadnkh
> اين چيزايي كه گذاشتيد را ميشه بگيد چي هست آيا مطمئن هستيد در رابطه با انبارداري است؟

----------


## BANKER

سلام به يار وفادار ماآقاي *man7tomani*
 از ديدار شما خوشحال شديم راستي يه داكيومنت ناقص گذاشتم در صفحه قبلي اگه ميشه به ما كمك كنيد

----------


## AliRezaPro

اقای BANKEr شما چند وقته کار میکنین؟یعنی چند وقته برنامه نویسی کار میکنین؟

----------


## BANKER

چه طور ,منظور شما را نفهميدم  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## BANKER

از شما دوست عزيز درخواست همراهي راداريم اگه امكان داره به موضوع اصلي تر بپردازيم تا چيز ديگر  :لبخند:  :تشویق:

----------


## AliRezaPro

یعنی شمایی که میخوای روی همچین پروژه ایی کار کنی چه پیشینه ایی داری؟مثل من مبتدی مبتد که نیستی؟کارهایی که کردی چی بود؟چند ساله داری کار میکنی؟و بطور کل تواناییتون در چه هده؟با توضیحاتی که در صفحه های پیشین هست چرا کار رو شروع نمیکنید؟
خیلی ها هستن که وقتی ببینن شما کار رو به جایی رسوندی بیان کمک کنند !
پس اول شما دست به کار بشید تا ببینید خدا چی میخواد
الان شما از بچه ها چه انتظاری داری؟شما فقط دنبال توضیح گرفت از بقیه هستی ! چرا خودت دنبالش نمیری؟برو پیش یکی که همچین چیزی میخواد و ازش سئوال کن
برو برنامه های اوپن سورس رو ببین (کارهایی که من میکنم)
و ..... شما فکر کنم تمام امیدت به بچه هاست !

----------


## BANKER

خب مثلا اگه ما بخواهيم شكسته نفسي كنيم وچيزي نگوييم براي بقيه مشكلي به وجود مي آيد
منم مثل شما  چه فرقي مي كنه فكر كنيد من يه چيز هاي بيشتر ميدونم كه اگه شما باشيد ميگوييد نه من كار بلد ترم وبلعكس مهم پيشبرد پروژه است   :خجالت:  :خجالت:

----------


## BANKER

من كه در صفحات قبل چيزي نديدم كه بشه با آن يك پروژه گروهي راه انداخت وفقط در حد حرف بود اما با اين حال ما حرف شمارا گوش ميكنيم وخودمان ميريم دنبال كارمان وابايي هم نداريم كه اگه چيزي دستگيرمان شد براي بقيه هم خرج كنيم انشاالله كه خدا توفيق بده وفقط در حد حرف نباشه البته خودم راميگوييم :متفکر:

----------


## tesonumi2006

سلام من سوالم باید کجا بپرسم

----------


## ahrimaneahurai

سلام دوستان.من قبلا تو یه شرکت کار می کردم که انیارداریشونو نوشتم.اگه کمکی از دستم بر بیاد خوشحال میشم بگید
یا علی

----------


## BANKER

باسلام به شما دوست عزيز 
ما مي خواهيم كار گروهي انجام بدهيم و برنامه انبار ي كه بقيه تجربه نوشتن آن را داشتن ويا حتي ديدن آن را به اشتراك بگذاريم واز يك ايده شروع كنيم وبراساس يك برنامه صحيح آن را توسعه بدهيم پس اين تايپيك جاي بدي براي آموزش نيست فقط بايد به هم اطمينان داشته باشيم وهمراهي كنيم  مثلا همين شما  مي توانيد مسائلي كه كارفرما شما خواسته به طور مشخص بيان كنيد تا بقيه براي ادامه بحث آن را به اشتراك گذاشته در باره آن گفتگو كنيم :متفکر:  :چشمک: 
البته در صفحات قبل صحبتهاي نيمه كاره اي شد ولي ادامه پيدا نكرد

----------


## behroz1387

دوست عزيز با سلام
من چند صفحه از اين موضوعي را كه مطرح كرده بوديد را خوندم اما واقعا چيزي را نفهميدم
براي تهيه يك سيستم انبار بايد اول مشخص كنيد كه كنترل ريالي مي خواهي يا فيزيكي و يا هر دو

----------


## ahrimaneahurai

سلام 
دوست عزیزاول باید بدونیم می خوایم در چه سزحی باشه انبار داریمون
اولین کار اینه که بدونیم چی می خوایم از این برنامه و برای چه هدفی هست تا بتونیم طراحیمونو انجام بدیم
از نظر من 1 قسمت واسه اطلاعات پایه باید داشته باشیم مثل واحد انیار انباردار و کالا و ...
1 قسمت برای رسید و حواله انبار گردانی و کارتابل و ...
1 قسمت برای قیمت گذاری که 3تا روش FIFO , LIFO , میانگین که چیز خاصی نیست
1 قسمت هم برای موجودی( که در اصل توی قسمت رسید و حواله کم و زیاد میشه )
1 قسمتم برای گردش کالا
اینا واسه این هست که مالی رو قاطیه سیستم نکنی

یا علی

----------


## BANKER

باسلام به همه دوستان وضمن تشكر ازشما دوست عزيز



> دوست عزيز با سلام
> من چند صفحه از اين موضوعي را كه مطرح كرده بوديد را خوندم اما واقعا چيزي را نفهميدم
> براي تهيه يك سيستم انبار بايد اول مشخص كنيد كه كنترل ريالي مي خواهي يا فيزيكي و يا هر دو


دقيقا نظورتان را از كنترل  ريالي   يا فيزيكي بيان كنيد لطفا

----------


## behroz1387

دوست عزيز با سلام
اگه مي خواهي فقط ورود و خروج فيزيكي جنس مانده فيزيكي و ميزان مصرف طي يك دوره زماني بدست بياري كه بايد اولا براي هر كالا يك كد منحصر بفرد بزاري و از آن كد جهت ورود و خروج كالاهاي مشابه استفاده كني
اگه كنترل ريالي هم مد نظر شماست بايد علاوه بر اطلاعات فوق بهاي تمام شده هر كالا را داشته باشي و بر اساس قيمت گذاري حسابداري كالاهاي خروجي را قيمت گذاري كني 
موفق باشيد

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
در یک پروژه از زاویه مهندسین صنایع این مراحل بصورت پشت سرهم انجام می شود :
(برای پروژه های نرم افزار هم مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد)
 انشالله شروع بحث فنی باشد

----------


## BANKER

دوستان من برگشتم من داکیومنت این پروژه را به حالت خلاصه براتون گذاشتم واز شما دوستان می خواهم مرا یاری فرمایید

----------


## BANKER

دوستان من برگشتم من داکیومنت این پروژه را به حالت خلاصه براتون گذاشتم واز شما دوستان می خواهم مرا یاری فرمایید

----------


## Mahdad999

بابا شما خیلی با حالید بعد از 12 صفحه هنوزم دارید میگید یاعلی! 
بسم ا... فقط واسه اول صفحه اس من تا حالا هیچ جا ندیدم یه خط در میون بنویسن بسم ا...
(صرفاً جهت اطلاع)  :چشمک:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## علي فتحي

علي هم شخصي است مثل ما دوست عزيز به خدا توكل كن و شروع كن

----------


## FastCode

در جریان هستید که تاپیک برای سال ۸۸ ه؟

----------

